

Radical patent reform is not on the way (Oct. 2009) - grellas
http://mises.org/daily/3702

======
fnid2
It's not patents that are broken, it's _America_ that is broken. The goal of
capitalism was to create a society in which people could come together and
create something bigger than an individual. The result has been exactly that
-- corporations that are massively more powerful than the individual and
systems so expensive and complicated to exist in that only corporations can
take full advantage of them.

In this environment, those corporations that are already huge have the upper
hand. Until we can create a system in which individuals have power, the patent
problem will continue to exist, as will the problems with health care, the tax
code, property rights, environmental sanctity, and on and on...

Patents are just one symptom of a broken system. Fixing the patent system
won't fix America. Any changes to the Patent system are sure to benefit
exactly the same powerful organizations that benefit from the broken system.
Nothing will change until we change the focus of Congress from the
corporations to the people.

